# Rod's Food question



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

I have a frag tank that I feed mysis, brine, phyto etc...

I've been reading about Rod's Food coral blend. Has anyone used this and is it as good as Rod explains it is on the website? is it worth the money?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------

